# NGD (New Game Day) - 56k :erk:



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2007)

So after standing in line for like a fuckin hour i got into the shop and snagged my 3-Box. w00t.











What do we have here?





I think not!





Cha-ching!





But whats this?





Hrmmm





\m/\m/





MC In DA HIZZLLEE





I think it works out here:





Now i just have to pick up my Elite next week, and it's on. I also scored a Legendary t-shirt, a sticker for my car, a UNSC keychain for the Mrs, and the Strat guide. w00t. The people in the line we like  when i left that bitch.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2007)

LEGEND \m/


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 25, 2007)

dude, a friend of mine has been sitting outside of a local game store for 10 hours and 47 minutes thus far waiting for halo 3 to come out. he still has 1 hour and 13 minutes to go.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 25, 2007)

MC Helmet! Looks fucking sweet. Can you actually wear that thing?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude, a friend of mine has been sitting outside of a local game store for 10 hours and 47 minutes thus far waiting for halo 3 to come out. he still has 1 hour and 13 minutes to go.



 noob.

I payed my bitch off in full about 11.5 months ago. \m/



ibzrg1570 said:


> MC Helmet! Looks fucking sweet. Can you actually wear that thing?



Nah, it's actually a cover for the game stand that holds the game cases. It's heavier than you think tho..


----------



## Michael (Sep 25, 2007)

That's fuckin' cool.


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't really get the hype to be honest... 

(Yesterday was a "new game day" for me too. And last week, I also had another "new game day" and then 2 weeks before that, I had another "new game day").


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> noob.
> 
> I payed my bitch off in full about 11.5 months ago. \m/
> 
> ...


Ah, damn that'd be awesome if you could wear it. How many cases does it hold? Actually, I don't get why you need multiple discs to play the game. Is it like a separate disc for single and multiplayer?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never been Halo savvy (never owned an xbox), but I've played the first two here and there.

So...how is it?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2007)

dork 

naren, those were all ero games right? I know you too well


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't really get the hype to be honest...
> 
> (Yesterday was a "new game day" for me too. And last week, I also had another "new game day" and then 2 weeks before that, I had another "new game day").



I guess because Halo 2 was one of the most widespread Xbox Live games in the world.  The game is pretty cool although they changed some things that I'm still not sure I like yet....  (yes, Matt has his copy and still feels like crap )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 2 is better than Halo because it uhhh is better  no seriously like, it's harder to be gay in multiplayer on it.  and that's good.


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 25, 2007)

Im getting my copy of Halo 3 tomorrow, the releasedate in sweden! I have a feeling this weekend will be a nerd weekend... 

And Im gonna see Symphony X/dream theater friday!


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 25, 2007)

That's fucking awesome Ryan!  

How you finding the game so far? Mine will be here tommorrow probably.


----------



## Groff (Sep 25, 2007)

"Important, Insert game disc first!"



That's hilarious!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice! I have no interest in Halo 3 myself, to be honest, but that helmet is awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 25, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> "Important, Insert game disc first!"
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious!



Oh man, NOW I get why it wasn't working....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah can't stick the halo porn disc in first, you have to have some foreplay before the sexbox is ready for action


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 25, 2007)

A fucking mask


----------



## Groff (Sep 25, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Ah, damn that'd be awesome if you could wear it. How many cases does it hold? Actually, I don't get why you need multiple discs to play the game. Is it like a separate disc for single and multiplayer?



You don't. They're just extras and stuff.

Only one game disc.


----------



## mustang-monk (Sep 25, 2007)

im buyin halo tomorrow i doubt itll sell out so ill swan down about dinner time n buy it


----------



## sakeido (Sep 25, 2007)

I beat it already! Woo Woooooo


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2007)

lots of halo fans beat it last night


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2007)

^ 

*cleans off helmet visor*


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 25, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lots of halo fans beat it last night


----------



## Shawn (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice! That's a badass game from what i've heard.


----------



## Alpo (Sep 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't really get the hype to be honest...



I don't get the hype either.  

But that helmet is pretty sweet. Too bad Master Chief is a Samus Aran rip-off with a crappy name.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 26, 2007)

Bungie didn't even come up with the name. Master Chief is a rank in the military


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 26, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Bungie didn't even come up with the name. Master Chief is a rank in the military



Well that would make sense as the Master Chief is a member of the military in the game.   In multiplayer they give you actual army ranks now too instead of using number coding. I prefer the new ranking, it's cool when you see the new badging instead of "this guy is a level 18" like before.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah especially because you can keep ranking up without having to continue winning  You can see the list of ranks on bungie.net - there are a LOT of them. I think Halo 3 is a big improvement on Halo 2 - runs smoother and feels far more fluid. Mostly it is just the feel though - everything else is more or less the same


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 26, 2007)

One of my biggest problems with multiplayer? There are 217,000 people on live playing at THIS MINUTE, so why am I waiting here to start a match for 5-10 minutes?! WTF! It says that I'm at a Skill 5 - Sergeant, so it's trying to match me based on skill level so it's fair. Fuck that, let me rape up some noobie ass! Btw, Eric I got your PM and sent you an acceptance sir.  Prepare to be pwned.  


P.S. Ryan, get your Elite NOW!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. Ryan, get your Elite NOW!



Pwntime shall be here sooner than you think (hopefully this weekend)


----------



## mustang-monk (Sep 26, 2007)

there was no pint in them even trying to do a atory mode in halo 3 cause its weak as fuck


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2007)

ryan will know the new meaning of elite once he plays with me seriously


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 26, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> dork
> 
> naren, those were all ero games right? I know you too well



bwahahahaaha


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Pwntime shall be here sooner than you think (hopefully this weekend)



That does me no good, for I will be at a wedding this weekend!   That's ok, I'll be back Sunday... enough time for you to practice so you can properly look down the barrel of my boom stick.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just got this game today, it's insane! My brother's gamer tag is Rustinpeace18, but I'm on it alot. Send me a pm if you wanna play sometime.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That does me no good, for I will be at a wedding this weekend!   That's ok, I'll be back Sunday... enough time for you to practice so you can properly look down the barrel of my boom stick.



lol maybe...














or maybe not..


----------



## Naren (Sep 27, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> bwahahahaaha



Actually I was with my girlfriend the past 2 days, so I didn't have a chance to get on ss.org to check this thread (I never get on the internet when she's staying with me). Actually the game I had got on Monday was "MotorStorm" (MotorStorm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and the other two games I was referring to were "Marvel: Ultimate Alliance (which I already sold) and "The Darkness."


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> "The Darkness."



I heard that kicked ass. What's your verdict?


----------



## sakeido (Sep 27, 2007)

I gotta say, after playing a bunch of it, Halo 3 is a major improvement on the first two. It is so much more responsive and fluid to play, I have far more fun playing it then I did Halo 2. A total blast! I'll add you when I get on tomorrow Matt!


----------



## Naren (Sep 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I heard that kicked ass. What's your verdict?



It totally kicks ass. I've beaten it twice on two different difficulty levels. The voice acting is amazing (Mike Patton does the voice of "The Darkness" and is either the coolest or second coolest voice in the game, with possibly the voice actor for Jackie Estacado, the main character, beating him). The cinematics are excellent. The atmosphere is absolutely great. The Darkness powers you get are really really cool. You can go around biting people's heads off with your tentacles on your back and then devour the human hearts to make your darkness powers stronger. You can create black holes by making the darkness implode, sucking tons of enemies into them. You can pick up any object with your tentacles and throw them at people using your tentacle arm (or just use it to stab through someone's hearts). The normal weapons are pretty standard: pistols, rifles, AK-47s, uzzies, and so on.

Watch this video review of it (click the "Watch It" button under "The Video Review"). It's about 6 minutes long and shows tons of in-game footage, cinematics, and the reviewer talks about how sweet it is. It's easier than just reading me explain about it.

The Darkness for PlayStation 3 Review - PlayStation 3 The Darkness Review


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 27, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I gotta say, after playing a bunch of it, Halo 3 is a major improvement on the first two. It is so much more responsive and fluid to play, I have far more fun playing it then I did Halo 2. A total blast! I'll add you when I get on tomorrow Matt!



Yeah at first (as with any game sequel that makes significant changes from the previous release) I was a little wary but I'm getting more and more into it!  I played for like 2 hours with Eric last night and had a blast. We need to get an SS.org TEAM going to pwn some noobies! 


























P.S. Ryan... I will murderlize you in H3, sir.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. Ryan... I will murderlize you in H3, sir.



 Murderlize ftw!






























Im afraid your worst nightmares have arrived though:







I got the last H3 edition 360 the store had in stock. w00t.






Set it up in no time, cause H3 campaign was calling for me ;D





Im gonna need a comfy spot to sit for a while  Like so:





Cause MC's helmet has a new resting spot. \m/





I didnt get the wireless network adapter yet, so live is a no go until this weekend. Besides, that'll give me time to get acclimated to the new comtrols.

AND WTF? Who's smart assed idea was it to move the reload/action to the RB? Everytime i hit that shit (X) i drop the damned bubble shield. This is gonna take getting used to lol.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 28, 2007)

fucking douchebag


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2007)

<3


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 28, 2007)

*snuggles* <3333


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2007)

...and we're live. PM me for gamer tag and pwning info. <3


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ryan said:


> ...and we're live. PM me for gamer tag and pwning info. <3



Call me with your gamertag tonight homeslice!  (my PM box is about full and I don't feel like clearing it out yet! ) Oh yeah, prepare for the pwnage!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend and I played this game last night, and were bored to tears. Then we put on Call of Duty 3, and were like "ahh, thats more like it". The graphics, gameplay, etc in Halo 3 are just so bland. I know Halo 3 is an institution and well hyped/loved, but IMO it sucks. It's not immersive or exciting like COD3 or Gears of War.

Call of Duty 3 is still the finest FPS I've played for the next gen systems, by far. Gears of War next up after that.


----------



## Groff (Oct 4, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> My friend and I played this game last night, and were bored to tears.



You sure you werent playing Area 52 or something?

o_0


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 4, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> You sure you werent playing Area 52 or something?
> 
> o_0



Nope. Halo 1 and 2 bored me to tears too. I just don't 'get it'. I'm a huge FPS fan, dating back to Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Quake, etc. As I said, after playing Gears of War and Call of Duty 3 (I'm not even counting superior PC titles), Halo 3 just doesn't cut it - on every level. This is a step backwards to me.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as the single player experience goes, Half Life 2 and Episode One have yet to be approached by any other shooter I've ever played. Halo 3, I just played through it because I wanted the achievement. It was well paced and a pretty tight gameplay experience, like Ep:1 was, but I didn't feel sucked into the game at all. As far as multiplayer goes though, Halo 3 is awesome. I like the fast pace, cramped levels, and how tactical the decisions you have to make are. Its not like it is with a lot of other games where the guy with the stronger gun and better accuracy wins, you have to make a lot of tactical decisions on the fly.. would it be better to back up and switch a BR, or throw a grenade, or close for a melee attack, or just run away, so on... 

It is definitely a pretty simple game when you break it down but I think it is so highly evolved and balanced it is almost more like a fighting game then a normal FPS, where technical skill is still rewarded but tactical skill is nearly as important. 

To me, Call of Duty 3 feels completely run of the mill, and Gears of War was only an impressive technical achievement because I really don't dig the slow pace.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 4, 2007)

sakeido said:


> As far as the single player experience goes, Half Life 2 and Episode One have yet to be approached by any other shooter I've ever played. Halo 3, I just played through it because I wanted the achievement. It was well paced and a pretty tight gameplay experience, like Ep:1 was, but I didn't feel sucked into the game at all. As far as multiplayer goes though, Halo 3 is awesome.



Well I was talking about console-based FPS, if we're getting into PCs thats a whole other story. Also was referring to single player.



sakeido said:


> To me, Call of Duty 3 feels completely run of the mill, and Gears of War was only an impressive technical achievement because I really don't dig the slow pace.



Really I think Halo games have an infinitely slower pace than Gears of War. As for Call of Duty 3, I don't see how that viewpoint is possible but so be it, that's life


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Im gonna need a comfy spot to sit for a while  Like so:



That must be your wife's Priest poster


----------



## Korbain (Nov 11, 2007)

bah, overrated and over hyped. The first halo was pretty good, not one of the greatest games ever, but it was an enjoyable SP game. Halo 3...is like halo 1 and 2...with new levels and slightly better graphics. It was nothing ground breaking though, in any form, graphics, sound, gameplay. Was good enough it its own right i guess...lol


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2007)

I hate it when people shit on the Halo series. It's so huge and killer that i guess some people have to be the ones that are like "WELL NUH UH! IIIII DONT LIKEZ IT!" And that's to be expected. But truth be told, it wasn't the biggest release ever because it sucked or bored people to tears. Halo rules and you know it deep within.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 11, 2007)

I got it last week and have been mildy entertained so far, it's not a bad game by any means. I haven't played it much yet though.

Also, thread ressurections should only happen for comedic purposes


----------

